# Suche WAGO 750-841, 750-871 oder 750-881



## Controllfreak (2 Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand eines der o.g. Geräte "über" hat, macht mir bitte ein Angebot


----------



## WAGO (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Controllfreak,

wir haben so viele Geräte "über", dass wir diese sogar verkaufen 

Falls die Foren-Kollegen nichts mehr im Fundus haben, kannst Du

- den 750-841 zu einem Nettolistenpreis von 331,50 Euro, 
- den 750-871 zu einem Nettolistenpreis von 356,00 Euro,
- den 750-881 zu einem Nettolistenpreis von 331,50 Euro

bei uns erwerben. (Stand Oktober 2011)

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

